# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Ребёнок и ПК

## VirDignus

Предлагаю на обсуждение тему маленькие дети и компьютер.

В ввиду последних событий, стал очень остро вопрос, на сколько вреден ПК для маленького ребёнка?На сколько вредно пребывание ребёнка в одной комнате с работающим ПК?
Прошу высказать своё мнение, может опыт или ещё чего.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Моё мнение такое
компьютер, вреден для ребёнка так же как и всё остальное излучающее электромагнитные волны. Телевизор намного вреднее, даже мой мобильник излучает больше, чем мой комп.
Моё мнение -не вредно!!!
единственно что хочу отметить из плохого,это когда комп шумит сильно, тут для взрослого напряжно, не говоря уже о ребёнке.А так не вреднее мобильника

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Однозначно вреден. Может ЖКИ мониторы и менее вредны, но есть и другие факторы. Например длительное сидение перед монитором вредно для зрения. А кроме того, если родители недостаточно уделяют внимания на то, чем ребенок занимается возле компа, то и игры с насилием тоже вредны.

----------


## Sanych

Я за да, но не однозначно. ЖК монитор не принесёт вреда излучением. Но само время препровождение за компом может ухудшить зрение ребёнка. Минут 15 не больше. Но за 15 мин современная игра только загрузиться + пока разберёшся  и только войдёш в азарт, пора выключать. Море слёз и нервов. А ещё в компа целые миры и ребёнка затягивает по полной. Ни чего не хочет больше. Ни книг, ни игр на улице. Только тупо сидеть за компом. Знаю некоторых толковых ребят у которых были все шансы прекрасного образования. В итоге благодаря дням просиженым в "Линейке" и т. п. благополучно поступили в смолевичскую хабзу.

----------


## VirDignus

это да. но мне интересно ещё  мнение касательно новорожденных. тех детей, которые ещё и не думают длительно сидеть .

----------


## Sanych

У тебя что, кроватка стоит рядом или не далеко ИМХО лучше передвинуть. Там и шум от кулеров, и воздух нагретый и какая-то часть электро-магнитного излучения. Да и смотреть ему на всю эту мелькающую ерунду не стоит.

----------


## VirDignus

кроватка будет в одной комнате с ПК, я бы не сказал что рядом, просто захотелось узнать мнение форумчан по этому вопросу.

_VirDignus добавил 17.11.2009 в 22:24_
тут дело в другом, главное не переусердствовать, всё хорошо в меру...

----------


## Sanych

Ну тогда ставь по разным углам и покупай наушники хорошие

----------


## Asteriks

Ни за что бы не поставила кроватку в одной комнате с компьютером. Кроме того, что вредно, ещё и жена будет напрягаться. У женщин бывает послеродовая депрессия, теперь ей внимание нужно уделить, а не компьютеру. Переноси.

----------


## VirDignus

> Ни за что бы не поставила кроватку в одной комнате с компьютером. Кроме того, что вредно, ещё и жена будет напрягаться. У женщин бывает послеродовая депрессия, теперь ей внимание нужно уделить, а не компьютеру. Переноси.


не зарекайся, некуда переносить, так что вариант с переносом отсекается, если бы было куда,  бы естественно перенёс.

----------


## Asteriks

Значит, вопрос риторический? У меня, например, прихожая большая, я бы туда. Компьютер.

----------


## BiZ111

А психика? Вы чего? Конечно вреден. Лучше за фортепиано посадить! Хоть развитым будет, а не очередным говном 14-лет, которое загрязняет соц. сети, форумы и чаты. 

Насчёт излучения - тоже. Производитель не скажет никогда в полной мере, что его прокция что-то там делает нехорошее. да ни за что. 
Ну, а на сегодняшний момент существуют дорогущие мониторы, великолепного исполнения. Обязательно нужно требовать документы-сертификаты безопасности как можно позднего периода (на данный момент за 2010 год). Такую гарантию даёт *DELL*. Вся история для нас обернётся в несколько раз дороже, потому проще сходить "через дорогу в магаз" и купить, но это не правильно

----------

